# How much for hip x-rays?



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet has suggested hip x-rays for Stosh, she noticed a clicking in his right hip and he seemed uncomfortable when she was testing his range of motion on that side. The estimated cost for the x-rays is $150 plus the sedative which will be about 70 depending on his weight at the time. Sounds fairly reasonable to me, does it to you??


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I paid $430 for Stark's prelims which included a mild sedative during the procedure. I had to mail them into OVC (Guelph University which is 20 minutes away from me!) myself!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I paid $430 for Stark's prelims which included a mild sedative during the procedure. I had to mail them into OVC (Guelph University which is 20 minutes away from me!) myself!



Holy Cow!! That's a lot.

I pay $155 for Hips and Elbows. My vet can do it without sedation. 

The Vet I used to go to who was also very good but did sedate, cost about $240 for Hips and Elbows and sedation. So I would say that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I go to a vet that does this as his profession(retired from the MSU ortho dept as the head) and it is $130 for both hip&elbows, he reads them as well.
I will send Karlo's 2yr x-rays off to OFA but for prelims, I went with his opinion, he gave me the original copy and Karlo's breeder was in agreement with his evaluation. They looked GREAT!!
He does sedate,with ace injection however.

There is another vet in GR that will do this without sedation(she must have a way with calming signals and TTouch!) a friend swears by her. She charges about $80, but I'm sure that doesn't include sending them off to OFA.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I wish I lived in the States sometimes! 

Oh, it was for both hips and elbows.. sorry, I should clarify that.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I paid $200 for Ike's prelim.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback- loving my vet right now!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My vet quoted me at $99 for Frag's prelims, hip & elbow.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow... I so need to move to the USA!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

30 Euros per X-ray picture, means 120 euros for hips and elbows without sedation.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i paid around $400 for Kimba's, but that was for PennHip, not OFA. i was fed up with the subjectivity in OFA readings as well as the limitation as to what OFA readings can determine. personally, i felt it was well worth it to get a more objective measure of the quality of her hips as well as some predictability of problems in the future.

when i originally did OFA, i think it was around $190.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i paid:

Radiograph (s) 14''x17''- 2 views - 1 study(ies) $99.00
Radiograph (s) additional - 1 sheet (s) $41.00
Radiographic Consult - 3 or more films- one each - $93.00

office visit $45.00

total: $278.00

my pup was limping so i took him
to the Vet. turns out it was pano.
my Vet told me he didn't need to do
x-rays because he was sure it was pano.
i insisted on the x-rays.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh isn't exhibiting any problems, the vet just didn't like the clicking sound she heard and the fact that he was a little protective of his hip. I think it's worth a look


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I paid $294 for hips and both elbows to send to OFA back in 2005. I stopped going to that vet because of their high prices and it seemed like they were looking for more ways to charge me. I guess I would have saved $100 if I didn't do elbows, but elbows are important, too.

$99 for 2 elbows
$40 for hips
$45 for IV Anesthesia
$95 for gas anesthesia
$15 for IV catheter


----------

